# Mineral licks



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you guys place them on your property? I was thinking about starting to place them out and had a couple of questions.

How many do I set out at one time? 
What about just using a salt block instead of mineral block? what about salt pellets?

Do I place them where I want the deer to go, or do I place them near the deer paths? 

Has anyone ever made there own mix for one of these? 

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## richland fly guy (Feb 24, 2012)

The cheapest mix I have ever found cost about $40 - $50 for 200lb of mineral. Go to your local feed store. You want 1- 50lb bag of dical phosphate, 1- 50lb bag of trace mineral salt, and 2- 50lb bags of stock salt. Mix it all up. When you get to where you want your mineral site to be, clear the ground about the sias of a dinner table probably 4 x 6 would work. Break the ground up real well, mix about 2 - 5 gallon buckets worth into the dirt. Once this is mixed well then dump about another 1/2 of a 5 gallon bucket on top. This will get the deers attention and get them frequenting the site regularly. If this is a brand new site you will want to regenerate it in about three months. And then again at six months. After this point it will only need to be regenerated once a year and you will have a year around mineral site. Your initial 200lb of mineral can easily make about 4 - 5 sites. Hope this helps out.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

that's really pretty easy to make then. I think I might have to go to the feed shop and pick me up some items


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i just use white salt blocks dig a hole and put it about half way in the ground and put the dirt back around it. also put it near a deer trail or trails that works the best. i have two areas set up on my land and they work great i go throught 6 salt blocks a year. most off the mineral mixes they sell are mostly all salt if you look at the ingredents. get them in now as they really use them now until late fall then they dont hit them as much good luck.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Wish I could find the picture of a salt block I put out one year. I put it across the trail from the tube feeder approx 40yds up hill from a creek. I hunted that spot and seen lots of tracks, 1 doe with 2 fawns and 1 nice buck out of range, did not have a trail cam. The next fall we went back to fix up the area and no salt block. But there was a hole 2' diameter and 1' deep where it use to be. The deer will dig a hole after the salt in the dirt.


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been useing the lucky buck mineral with great results. it is only around 20 a bucket. Very easy to use. Pick the area you want to put it at. I put mine close to where I want to hunt / and a little off a trail, they made a new trail right to them. lol clean the area of weeds leaves grass ect down to bare dirt. I make mine about 2 ft x 2ft them just scatter it out inside the area then a little pile in the center. I refresh it about once a month, so a bucket is lasting me about 2 months for 2 licks. the apple scent will attract them from aways. just remeber they will dig holse at site location so dont put it where you dont want holes.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I used that lucky buck, with good results, if you buy a salt block buy the brown one at tractor supply. It has almost the same trace minerals as the natural rock ones they sell at gander at a fraction of the cost. I always put the lucky buck and salt blocks on a stump or firewood size cut log. they will literally eat the wood when minerals are gone. Looks like beavers attacked the logs. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

This year I'm using invite minerals and food plot seed. A great ne ohio company. These guys have some of the best customer service I have seen. I love to support local family run businesses. Used there deer stand seed plot mix last year w great results.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

wow I'll have to find that type of salt lick and give it a try. that's a good lucking buck you shot there.


----------

